# Leaf River game camera?



## gadeerwoman (Jan 13, 2005)

Wasn't someone looking into getting one of these? If so, speak up. Did you get it and have you liked it? Battery life?


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 13, 2005)

*ncman*

Ncman has one maybe he will chime in.  He has never had a problem with it.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a digital Leaf River and it works great. The only weakness is the same as most digitals, flash range is a little weak. I know some manufacturers are working on an optional slave flash. This will improve all digitals' performance.

GSH


----------



## RSC (Mar 7, 2005)

I have one. Has worked great for me.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 8, 2005)

*I HAD one.............*

now I've got TWO!!!......best camera I've ever had.........easy to set up...long battery life......great pictures......you can remove the camera, and use it as, well, a camera also........has a sensitivity meter.....set all the way up, it will pick up sparrows, or a bat flying through...............you can adjust it according to your wishes...............10000 times better than a Camtracker or NonTypical........ .......and not expensive......I don't have the digital, just the regular 35mm.............got them for 189 at North Georgia sports in Comer.........


----------



## ncman (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, I reccomend the Leaf Camera over any I have ever used and I've use several. It is super easy and the camera uses AA batteries instead of those expensive 123 batteries. Battery life is long also. Great for the begginer.


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 9, 2005)

How many megapixels does the digital have?  I can't seem to find their website, either.


----------



## Augie (Apr 9, 2005)

Coon Dawg, Are you using Trail Scan Model C-1 ???


----------



## Augie (Apr 9, 2005)

Found this one for $169.00 not sure if it's the model talked about here though.
http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/catalog.asp?cat=HOA


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

Anybody have any comments on the Leaf River 35mm Trail Scan Model C-1 ???
After surfing around, I'm pretty sure this may be the one I want to buy.


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I just won an ebay auction for one for $84.01
Same guy has another with one day left..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7147798002&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## hunter7 (Jul 27, 2005)

i have 2 35mm leafrivers i have been well satisfied


----------



## Gadget (Jul 27, 2005)

The only complaint I have with it is that they use cheap plastic for the lens cover instead of glass. the plastic will "yellow" after a while causing the pictures to become a little hazy or off color.
  Also scratches really easy.

Other than that it works great.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought this price would be pretty good for the digital!  



http://www.cyclezonektm.com/eshoppr...C.htm?sid=04796259X3K4K2005J9I34I21JAMQ1478R0

Here it is!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 27, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> I thought this price would be pretty good for there digital!
> 
> http://www.cyclezonektm.com/eshopprod_cat_1633-


Uh Gage?  Doing a little cycle shopping?


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 27, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> I thought this price would be pretty good for the digital!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cam has a lag ''wake up'' time on it and won't get a walkby shot on a deer......good at scrapes or feeders but not on trails.

The ones last year at this time were built that way....don't think they have changed the internal workings since then.


----------



## billy67 (Jul 27, 2005)

Try  www.vibrashine.com. This is the leafriver website.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 28, 2005)

The only digital camera that I know will work on a trail is a Cuddeback with a .65 second lag. Since I catch most of my big bucks on trails and not feeders and set up on trails a lot , that makes all the others usless to me.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 28, 2005)

Set up slower cams on a 45 degree rather than 90,gives you a longer field of view.Or set up on a clear spot further away from the trail.
KD


----------

